# Egg laying problems, need help



## Pigeon chick (Mar 14, 2016)

I can't figure out what's wrong with my pigeon! She is in her nest, breathing heavy and isn't moving much. If it is an egg it would be her first. She is 8 months old with a mate, can I help? What should I do? None of my pigeons has ever had an egg!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you provide your birds with calcium +D3 supplement? 
If not pls start giving it today. 
If your bird seems sick, take her out of her nest and inside your room in some cage or a cardboard box, separate her from her mate and monitor if she eats, drinks and poops well. A sick bird needs warmth because she can't regulate her body temperature so keep her warm. 
Is she still breathing heavily? Difficult breathing could be respiratory.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Pigeon chick said:


> I can't figure out what's wrong with my pigeon! She is in her nest, breathing heavy and isn't moving much. If it is an egg it would be her first. She is 8 months old with a mate, can I help? What should I do? None of my pigeons has ever had an egg!


If you decide to keep pigeons then more than likely one will be a female and lay eggs. If you are right and she is laying an egg then you do nothing except stop looking at her too much, she's not giving birth, just laying an egg/s, like a chicken does (except only one or two, most times two) If the couple incubate it/them , the egg/s will grow if fertile into a hatchling. 

Now that you have pigeons it could be wise to get a good book on pigeon keeping and behavior from the library or buy one online. Very helpful.


----------



## Pigeon chick (Mar 14, 2016)

That happened to my pigeon two weeks ago. She is egg binding. My pigeon layers one egg then the next day she was on the ground and didn't flinch when I touched her. I simply brought her inside and set her on a heating pad for an hour. After she hadn't passed the egg I took a bowl and filled it with warm water. After I put her in the bowl and let her calm down, I gently massaged her vent and pushed where I felt the egg towards her vent.


----------



## Pigeon chick (Mar 14, 2016)

*Egg binding*

That happened to my pigeon two weeks ago. She is egg binding. My pigeon layers one egg then the next day she was on the ground and didn't flinch when I touched her. I simply brought her inside and set her on a heating pad for an hour. After she hadn't passed the egg I took a bowl and filled it with warm water. After I put her in the bowl and let her calm down, I gently massaged her vent and pushed where I felt the egg towards her vent.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Be careful, as if the egg breaks she can die.
She may need more calcium and D3. What do you give them for calcium?


----------

